# KNOPPIX



## sirouno (7 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai abimé la partition de mon disque dur externe, je ne peux plus le lire et il m'y faut récupérer des données.
Un pote m'a notamment conseillé d'essayer de le lire dans linux via knoppix.
Quelqu'un saurait-il s'il en existe une version specifique pour mac? (j'ai gravé une version qui ne se boot pas sur mon ordi).

Merci!


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Juin 2011)

Sinon après, logiciels payants : Disk Warrior ?


----------



## sirouno (7 Juin 2011)

Yep, merci, mais le résultat est si incertain que je préfère dans un premier temps chercher des essais de solutions gratuits..


----------

